# My  Gpu+Cpu   client setup optimal ?



## Romeopp (Sep 20, 2010)

System Spec

Core2Duo E7500      [2.93ghz ] 
Nvdia 9400 Gt
4Gb ram 667mhz
win 7 64 bit
No plan of OCing

i am newbie @ folding  . Current i installed  1x  GPU2 System tray client  , System tray (Systray) Normal client x2  [for 2x Cpu(core2duo)

Atm  Cpu 1 and cpu2 is running at  100% and Gpu  at 97-98% usage 








is current setup ok or should i  install  Windows: V6 Beta SMP2/CPU clients  ? 

thank you


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2010)

go SMP.  Don't forget to get a passkey.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

Definetely get SMP client. It's no too hard to setup, and will do more work than 2 standard CPU client.


----------

